# First Recurve



## woodeneye (Jul 7, 2015)

So, I picked up a Samick Sage one day at a sporting goods store and man, was I hooked. Since, I've been looking for a used one. As a side job/hobby, I write reviews for companies and post on either my website or theirs. I finally got ahold of someone inside a local sporting goods store who was willing to work with me. Didn't get the bow for free, but half off isn't bad. So I bit the bullet, had some wooden arrows made, and I'm waiting on the bow. I'm 6' 5", so I have quite a long draw. I know to expect some stacking so I went with the 40# limbs as opposed to the 50# one I tried. The bow should be shooting 50 or above at my draw, if I'm figuring things correctly. I hope the lighter limbs will allow me to work on form, and I can always jump up in poundage later on. I'm used to a an English longbow I made about ten years ago which draws 55#s at 28". It was made from white oak with real good grain pattern, as I didn't want to pay for yew. I've also made a couple out of bois d' arc (Osage orange, hedge) which I sold that were fine shooters. Anyone out there tried this bow, or enjoy shooting anything traditional? I'll be practicing for this upcoming bow season to bag a deer and maybe a turkey if I can find any in my usual spots. Bobcats have been destroying their population in my neck of the woods.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't tell you anything about that model but I've got a Samick Talon #55 that gets the job done. Ain't too fancy but it works.


----------



## woodeneye (Jul 7, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> I can't tell you anything about that model but I've got a Samick Talon #55 that gets the job done. Ain't too fancy but it works.


I'm under the impression that the sage is none too fancy, either. Finish is supposed to be matte, but that's perfect for hunting imo. Did you start with the 55 pound and if so, did you have any trouble with form at first? Thanks!


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 7, 2015)

woodeneye said:


> I'm under the impression that the sage is none too fancy, either. Finish is supposed to be matte, but that's perfect for hunting imo. Did you start with the 55 pound and if so, did you have any trouble with form at first? Thanks!


My first real one was a Hit Huntsman #55 but before that I had a Pearson Stratocaster that was #45 got it around when I was fourteen or so. The very first one was an Indian hickory bow that I have no idea of the pull, I couldn't have been more than age 7 at the time. I just kind of progressed and can't begin to answer you question. I would guess 40 or 45 would be a good starting point for an adult. If you can find an old Pearson Jet I can vouch for their durability.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 7, 2015)

All you have to remember is keep your back involved in the pull and think like an arrow. Other than that I never gave much thought to form.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 7, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> My first real one was a Hit Huntsman #55 but before that I had a Pearson Stratocaster that was #45 got it around when I was fourteen or so. The very first one was an Indian hickory bow that I have no idea of the pull, I couldn't have been more than age 7 at the time. I just kind of progressed and can't begin to answer you question. I would guess 40 or 45 would be a good starting point for an adult. If you can find an old Pearson Jet I can vouch for their durability.


That should be Stratojet bow not Stratocaster. Got my guitars and my bows mixed up there.


----------



## woodeneye (Jul 8, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> That should be Stratojet bow not Stratocaster. Got my guitars and my bows mixed up there.


I've heard of the Jet's legendary toughness. Obviously I'll be making do with the Samick Sage for the time being since I got it for a smokin deal and it needs a proper review. Hopefully I'll like it. I just found some more private land to hunt on tonight that's supposed to be teeming with deer and turkey that are plaguing a farmers land, and I was assured he wouldn't have a problem with me hunting his land as long as I ok it with him first. So it looks like I'll have a great place to hunt, barring unforeseen occurrences.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 8, 2015)

I did some reading on Samicks before I bought mine and its been a few years ago. I do remember them having trouble with some they had built in China with delamination but I'm thinking they began building them in Korea again. Mine's a take down and had some noise where the limbs bolt on, some padding took care of that. I also read something about Samicks being used in the Olympics so they must not be total flops. I got a thing for them old Pearsons though and still find it more fun to shoot. Good to hear ya got a place to hunt, that's half of it. I'm lucky I can sit on the front porch or stay within eyesight of the house and still find em.
By form did you mean stance or ability to pull it or what exactly? I'm self taught and form is the last thing I worry about. In my case I use more of an Archers stance than what they call traditional.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 8, 2015)

woodeneye said:


> I've heard of the Jet's legendary toughness. Obviously I'll be making do with the Samick Sage for the time being since I got it for a smokin deal and it needs a proper review. Hopefully I'll like it. I just found some more private land to hunt on tonight that's supposed to be teeming with deer and turkey that are plaguing a farmers land, and I was assured he wouldn't have a problem with me hunting his land as long as I ok it with him first. So it looks like I'll have a great place to hunt, barring unforeseen occurrences.


Found ya reviews up the wazoo. I googled samick sage bow review and got 22800 things to read. Looks like nearly the same bow as my talon.


----------



## woodeneye (Jul 8, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> I did some reading on Samicks before I bought mine and its been a few years ago. I do remember them having trouble with some they had built in China with delamination but I'm thinking they began building them in Korea again. Mine's a take down and had some noise where the limbs bolt on, some padding took care of that. I also read something about Samicks being used in the Olympics so they must not be total flops. I got a thing for them old Pearsons though and still find it more fun to shoot. Good to hear ya got a place to hunt, that's half of it. I'm lucky I can sit on the front porch or stay within eyesight of the house and still find em.
> By form did you mean stance or ability to pull it or what exactly? I'm self taught and form is the last thing I worry about. In my case I use more of an Archers stance than what they call traditional.


I meant stance. I know I'll be able to pull it.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 8, 2015)

My SIL tried to teach me , I think he called it traditional stance but I found it awkward and less accurate for me so I tossed it out the window.
Look up a forum called Trad Gang , there is a lot of info there and a great bunch of people.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 8, 2015)

My accuracy w hair tabs was better than gloves the last time I shot a recurve. I've been eyeing some take downs lately............


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 9, 2015)

stillhunter said:


> My accuracy w hair tabs was better than gloves the last time I shot a recurve. I've been eyeing some take downs lately............


You ought to try some of them finger saver tubes with them you don't have to fool with tabs or gloves for hunting or short term target. They are a pain to get installed but I like having them. With them I can send 20 or 25 arrows before the burn sets in.
My Talon I have now was my first take down and if I had it to do over I think I'd get a one piece'er.


----------



## woodeneye (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a "limb" (sorry couldn't help myself) and say that this Samick Sage is my favorite bow, second only to my longbow. But that's not fair, because it is considerably longer. It shoots better than the other ones I made out of Osage, which is probably why I make knives and not bows. Always had trouble fine tuning them. But after time passes, we'll see if I still feel that way.


----------

